
TopHN – When you have time for only one Hacker News story - devposter
https://tophn.org/
======
divspan
How does it exactly work?

The article displayed in [https://tophn.org/](https://tophn.org/) is "Power
Prices Go Negative in Germany, a Positive for Energy Users".

But the current trending story on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/](https://news.ycombinator.com/) is "NIST Post-
Quantum Cryptography Round 1 Submissions".

~~~
montystar
From their about page:

The top story on Hacker News is sampled every minute. The story that occurred
most frequently in these samples in the last 24 hours is recommended to you.

